# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  >  4 ΛΥΧΝΙΕΣ 6922/ECC88 ELECTRO HARMONIX

## apog

Πωλούνται 4 λυχνίες 6922/ECC88 ELECTRO HARMONIX, Made in Russia.. Οι λυχνίες έχουν δουλέψει το πολύ 100-150 ώρες σε έναν προενισχυτή και είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση όπως φαίνεται και στην φωτογραφία..
Τιμή: 40euro.

----------

